# Pricing Help: Too high?



## 3mencatering (Jun 19, 2008)

*Hey Guys, I hate doing this, but i'm getting some blow back from a client about how this event is priced:*

*The Menu Below is marked at $38 per person which covers myself and one asst. in the kitchen. The party is for 25-30px and I am located in Fairfield County CT as a reference....*

*Be Honest.....am I nuts? I put the proposal together late at night, maybe I had too much wine? Any help is always appreciated!!!*

*RCT*

*Wheel of Brie w/Dried Fruits andSeasonal Fruit
Hummus Duo: Sundried Tomato Basil/Traditional W/ Flatbreads
Passed:**Pork Sate on Sugar Cane Sticks
Tuna Tartar on wonton crisps
Stuffed Tomatoes with Spanish Olive Tapenade
Endive Cups with Curried Chicken Waldorf Salad
Tropical Ceviche Shooters

Entrée: Summer Surf & Turf

Grilled Hangar Steak Sliders w/ Red Onion and Bearnaise Butter
paired with
Brown Sugar/Chipotle Glazed Salmon 
Fresh Baby Greens with Pear and Apple Shreds, Candied Almonds, Dried Cranberries and Gorgonzola w/ a Summer Vinaigrette
Herb Roasted Fingerling Potatoes with Crème Fresh

Desserts
Assorted Mini Pastries*


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Really really difficult to read your post....both size and type....

I'm squinting and see $38pp for 25-30 guests, includes kitchen staff (my kitchen cooks bill out at $25+ an hour).....

So high end area. $950 - $1140 

Aps are in the mid-20's range pp
2 entrees with dessert is 40's pp
Staff, so what's the deal with waitstaff? Don't tell me that the two of you are serving it yourselves.....
Kitchen staff would run $350+
What about equipment/rentals?

You are out of line, the other way significantly. JMTPC.


----------



## 3mencatering (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah I have no idea why it came out like that.....it looked normal when I typed it???

Anyways, thanks for the input shroom, equipment is covered and the entree is more of a mixed grill type dish, a little taste of both....even so, I think i'm low as well....just wanted to make sure i'm not losing it. Thanks again!

RCT


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I think you're way too low too, which does my heart good since I'm always too low. I'd be somewhere in between you and shroom.


----------



## fullon (Jul 10, 2007)

Yup. Too low. Not sure what you can do to fix it now that it's been quoted though.

What I normally do when I get complaints about price is to work with the client to come up with a menu that will fit in their budget. Normally, I ask right up front what their budget is for the event and work the menu around that. What I never do, is cut the price without making a change somewhere on the menu. My prices are my prices and I do not negotiate them, but I am always willing to do what I can to fit into a client's budget. I learned a long time ago that I do not want the client that is simply shopping prices. They are always a pain in the neck, will never be happy with what they get, and they have no loyalty to a vendor! Not the kind of client that I want.


----------

